# Table saw jig with dado blade set up so I don't hurt myself again



## sethb (Feb 24, 2013)

So, I have a cut that I've done shown bellow. As you'll notice it's an angled cut down the corner and this one was successful. However my previous attempt resulted in kickback with some oak taking some skin off my forearm. It's my own fault, it's a harsh lesson but no where near as bad as it could of been.

My set up was; the corner cut in the wood is 90 degrees so if you tilt the wood 30 degrees you end up with that right angle being square to the table. Set up dado blades to the hight (1/4") and width (5/8"). The jig consisted of 2×4s cut to a 30 degree angle and screwed into a flat 3/4" piece of wood that clamps to the fence. A second piece of wood is screwed into the angled side of the 2×4s giving a smooth face to the angle. This is where I messed up… I tried to run the wood along the 30 degree fence jig and it had no real support, a micro second later kickback and I was bleeding.

I realized for this jig I needed a second piece on the left side of the blade that supported the raised corner, so when pushing down there was something else holding the wood from sliding out of the 30 degrees.

My questions… is there a better option to get this cut? I don't have experience with routers but is that a better method? Should the piece I want to cut be attached to the jig so the whole thing pushes through as a sled instead of sliding the wood along the jig?

thanks for any tips.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

May I suggest going to an etiquette forum for a year or two. Then come back here with your question ! JB


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I would suggest using a router table with strips of wood cut at the angle to produce this cut. Or you can use the technique you have already used and take lighter cuts.
I too find you language inappropriate for a sight with children who are members.


----------



## sethb (Feb 24, 2013)

whoops, sorry about the language. It's been edited.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I would probably tilt the dado blade and run the board flat
on the table. Fasten a "sacrificial fence" to your saw fence and
raise the dado blade into it. This works well if your blade
tilts to the left.

If the blade tilts right, you don't need the sacrificial fence.

If your fence can be placed to the left of the blade as
well as to the right, you can use either setup.

Use featherboards.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks seth

That's a good jig Loren,I'd forgotten about that one.


----------



## sethb (Feb 24, 2013)

It is a right tilt saw. It sounds much better tilting the blades and not the wood.

My other error was raising the blades to much, I should do passes with lighter cuts. So it's lighter cuts, feather boards and tilting the blade so the wood stays flat. Thank you. You do end up with a nice joint between three pieces for a tripod…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks good ,well done.


----------

